# Vizsla Dachshund Mix



## dash537 (Nov 25, 2013)

Vizsla Dachshund Mix? Dash, our pound puppy...about 30lbs. I'll post a few more pics when I can.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, dash537. I think you've probably "nailed" it! Your pup looks a lot like a Vizsla, but with stumpy legs. Very cute!!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Cute indeed. I just watched the Pet Network's episode about Dachshunds and how they are great for an apartment living because of their short legs and temperament (not recommended for families with active kids though as Dachshunds have longer bodies and kids may hurt them when picking up)...


----------



## dash537 (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks, he definitely is the quirky oddball and currently an apartment pup but hopefully that will change soon enough and we can get him a roommate with the extra space. Truthfully, I was not familiar with vizslas until I saw one on a walk and was taken back by the "similar" look to our dog. Great looking dogs!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Cute guy! My sister has a dachshund mix and I've noticed some similar personality traits as my vizsla, not least of which is his cuddly, velcro tendency.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Dash. ..he really is a cute little guy, Darcy sends all her best wishes to you..


----------



## Griffin1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello Dash! We adopted a similar dog last September. He is about 2-1/2 and weighs in around 30lbs. The rescue said they thought he was Dachshund Vizsla.

Beware of blood DNA tests (Wisdom Panel). They told us Griffin was a Miniature Poodle, Lab mix.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Griffin1... You have a really cute boy there!! ;D ;D ;D


----------

